# Dear Rain Gods (2013)



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

O Wielders of Watery Woe,
O Senders of Soggy Sorrows,
O Punishers of Props,
O Tormentors of TOTs,
We make our annual appeal:
Take a night off please. Pretty please.

I, RahneFan, offer two ruined paintbrushes, a plastic coffee can, and an MP3 player.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I second your thoughts Rahnfan! 

I, Copchick, will sacrifice my neighbor, the lawn guy who is quite liberal with the weed killer. Heh, heh, heh...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I offer up the neighbor who invites his friends over for karaoke and plays the music really loud with the windows open for hours:googly: Other than that, he's a nice guy.

And dear Rain Gods, if you really feel the need to anoint the earth with your tears, could you at least consider holding off until after we get all the props off the lawn and inside the house?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dear Rain Gods you can have my pumpkin guts if you hold off!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

We are having a very rainy day today. Thank goodness it should be gone by tonight, then clear chilly skies for the big night. I have fingers crossed for all fellow haunters!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Rain gods, I offer you all my exterior Christmas decorations ( two wreaths ) and whatever bones the dog has buried .


----------

